# Best Offset smoke <$1000.00 ???



## windycitygator (May 16, 2018)

I'm looking to upgrade my Char-Griller for a bigger offset barrel smoker 24"x36" or 24"x42" but I can't afford what I want the Yoder Durango.  Any suggestions of a quality smoker for under $1000.00, that's not a piece of crap?  Thanks


----------



## phatbac (May 16, 2018)

You might find a small shop fabricator that could build you one for about that. You also might look through craigslist and eBay and such for a used offset. if you are looking for an offset for under a grand that is thicker metal than the average big box store offset you will be hard pressed to find one. Good luck finding one you want.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## phatbac (May 16, 2018)

I take that back i found one under a grand but its not as big as the one you want. Brand new Horizon 16" at bass pro shops for $949

https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/Horizon-Smoke-16-Classic-Backyard-Smoker

you will probably need to order a plate for the cook chamber to even out the temps but you can order that from horizon directly.
Hope this helps,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## 73saint (May 16, 2018)

Old Country smokers are very nice for the price.  There is one here locally, on Craigslist, for $200 that I really want to buy. I just have no need for another off set smoker.


----------



## windycitygator (May 17, 2018)

phatbac said:


> You might find a small shop fabricator that could build you one for about that. You also might look through craigslist and eBay and such for a used offset. if you are looking for an offset for under a grand that is thicker metal than the average big box store offset you will be hard pressed to find one. Good luck finding one you want.
> 
> Happy Smoking,
> phatbac (Aaron)



I was thinking about that.  Thanks for validating that idea.


----------



## Heart of Dixie (May 17, 2018)

There is a Lang Patio for sale on the Huntsville, AL craigslist for $900. It just showed up today.


----------



## jbellard (May 17, 2018)

Gator,

I had one made for me. Granted I got the pipe and wheels and axles given to me but the remainder cost about $700.
The local high school welding class worked on it for me. I told them what I wanted (after getting great info and measurements from here) and they did it for free. I did bring them some pulled pork of course and it took a year from start to finish but I have a great smoker that is way bigger than anything you will be able to get for under $1000.
Just don’t undersell yourself and any friends that might be willing and able to build you one.


----------



## windycitygator (May 18, 2018)

jbellard said:


> View attachment 364114
> View attachment 364115
> View attachment 364114
> 
> ...


That's a great idea, we have a high school around here that just might be interested in something like that.


----------



## jbellard (May 18, 2018)

Come up with a plan and then You should just ask them. You never know.


----------



## windycitygator (Sep 5, 2018)

Thanks for the tips and after much debate.  I went with the option of asking my in-laws to pickup the tab.  I just got it delivered.  I went with the Old Country All American Angus Smoker, it's a big heavy beast.  I gotta season it and fire it up this weekend.


----------



## E's Smokin (Sep 19, 2018)

That's one sweet rig, I didn't know the In-law option was on the table, but hey that's a good option


----------



## zachd (Sep 19, 2018)

I wish I had the In law option
Mine would laugh if I asked them to buy me a smoker :p


----------

